# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Sliding screen door lock stuck

## mun6

Hi 
The lock in our sliding screen door seems to be stuck - the latch won't turn and is stuck as if it was locked (it could be though!). The key on the cylinder can turn both ways but there's no clicking sound. It's not clear if the cam is actually hitting the lock mechanism at all. The screen door is closed, locked, so we can't remove the cylinder. Does anyone know how this should be fixed? It'd be great if we could at least open the screen door. 
Any help would be much appreciated. 
EDIT: Here's a photo:

----------


## Whitey66

Have you tried lifting the whole door up on the runners then sliding it back at the same time?
Photos would help greatly. Just remove the screen mesh if you get desperate.

----------


## mun6

> Have you tried lifting the whole door up on the runners then sliding it back at the same time?
> Photos would help greatly. Just remove the screen mesh if you get desperate.

  I've added a photo in my original post now. 
You mean simply lifting the door up and sliding it back in the hope that it would unhook? I've tried that, but it won't budge. 
Why remove the screen mesh? The screw holding the cylinder in should be at the front of the door.

----------


## Marc

Since you have the key and the key is not actioning the lock, I am afraid that all you can do is call a locksmith.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well you could always drill the lock out if you don't want to get a locksmith in.
Drill around the barrel with a 3-5mm drillbit and perforate the plate, then you'll be able to get the door open.  
You can buy a whole new door lock/latch assembly pretty cheap and they're easy to replace.   :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

We've got the same lock on our sliding doors.  You can undo the screw on either side & remove the black plates, leaving just the alloy frame of the door, and the guts stuck inside - that way any damage you do can be hidden when you re-fit the plates. 
We had the same issue as you with ours.  It would spin the key like it was working, but no click.  With a bright light on one side, looking in the gap beside the barrel, I could see the cam from the key lock still turning, so I knew it was OK.   I ended up spraying a whole lot of WD40 in through the gaps around the key barrel and latch mechanisms, and gave the lock assembly quite a few sharp taps with a small hammer - tapping on the back of a screwdriver that was carefully placed to minimise damage.  After a few hits, the lock once again clicked when you turned the key, and the door unlocked & opened like normal.  
I opened up the assembly, and found the old grease & years of dirt had caked up inside, and were "freezing" the slider that goes from beside the key barrel (that the cam works) up to the latch handle.  Someone had been over-zealous with the key when locking the door, and the slider had over-travelled, beyond the reach of the cam.  The stickyness of the old grease had kept it there, preventing gravity from letting it drop back down. 
Yours looks about as old as ours, so it could be the same thing.  Worth a try before calling a locksmith, or destroying it with a drill - they can come later if the simpler fixes don't work.

----------


## phild01

I take it there are no screws from the inside to dismantle it!

----------


## Marc

That description from Commodore seems the go. 
Let us know how you go.

----------


## toooldforthis

> We've got the same lock on our sliding doors.  You can undo the screw on either side & remove the black plates, leaving just the alloy frame of the door, and the guts stuck inside - that way any damage you do can be hidden when you re-fit the plates. 
> We had the same issue as you with ours.  It would spin the key like it was working, but no click.  With a bright light on one side, looking in the gap beside the barrel, I could see the cam from the key lock still turning, so I knew it was OK.   I ended up spraying a whole lot of WD40 in through the gaps around the key barrel and latch mechanisms, and gave the lock assembly quite a few sharp taps with a small hammer - tapping on the back of a screwdriver that was carefully placed to minimise damage.  After a few hits, the lock once again clicked when you turned the key, and the door unlocked & opened like normal.  
> I opened up the assembly, and found the old grease & years of dirt had caked up inside, and were "freezing" the slider that goes from beside the key barrel (that the cam works) up to the latch handle.  Someone had been over-zealous with the key when locking the door, and the slider had over-travelled, beyond the reach of the cam.  The stickyness of the old grease had kept it there, preventing gravity from letting it drop back down. 
> Yours looks about as old as ours, so it could be the same thing.  Worth a try before calling a locksmith, or destroying it with a drill - they can come later if the simpler fixes don't work.

  wtf
you gotta luv this forum.
you never know unless you ask something.

----------


## Spottiswoode

I visited our investment property yesterday. If I'd had some WD40 and a hammer could have attempted this repair. Sounds highly likely it would work.  
Maybe next time.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> If I'd had some WD40 and a hammer

   :Shock:  
Never leave the house without either of those two!   
Amateur  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## commodorenut

Don't forget the duct tape  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Don't forget the duct tape

  of course. 
And cable ties, black panther snips, knife/machete of some kind and at least one screwdriver.   :Smilie:

----------


## Spottiswoode

Yeah was only intending to tidy up the lawn. I should know better. I do have to go back and tidy up the garage so will be taking some tools then, just in case.

----------


## Marc

I always carry a large hammer in the car ... and an even larger shifter spanner  :Rofl5:

----------


## David.Elliott

Ialways have my rednecks toolkit on board, WD40 and Duct Tape. 
If it don't move and it's meant to = WD40
It it moves and it's not meant to = Duct Tape...  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY7nx5Z6Kzo

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yep

----------

